
Bose Connect Privacy Evaluation [pdf] - 0x0
https://bscc.support/files/bc_privacy/bose_connect_privacy_evaluation.pdf
======
0x0
Related to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148145)
"Bose Headphones Spy on Users, Lawsuit Says"

